# A Few Recipes....



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Angel food cake Recipe

OK, for all of you fat bastards out there (myself included) I like lots am trying to lose a few pounds... 

heres a low calorie recipe for angel food cake 




Ingredients:

1 1/4 cups (300 ml) all-purpose flour
1 1/2 cups (375 ml) sugar, divided
1 1/2 cups (375 ml) egg whites (about 12 to 15 egg whites)
1 1/2 teaspoons (7 ml) cream of tartar
1/4 teaspoon (1 ml) salt
1 1/2 teaspoons (7 ml) vanilla or
1/2 teaspoon (2 ml) almond extract

Yield: 16 servings.
Per serving: About 124 cal, 4 g pro, 27 g carb, 0 g fat, 0 mg chol, 79 mg sod. 
Preparations:

Mix flour and 1/2 cup (125 ml) sugar in small bowl. Set aside.

Place egg whites in mixer bowl. Attach bowl and wire whip to mixer. Gradually turn to Speed 6 and whip 30 to 60 seconds, or until egg whites are frothy.

Add cream of tartar, salt, and vanilla. Turn to Speed 8 and whip 2 to 2 1/2 minutes, or until whites are almost stiff but not dry. Turn to Speed 2. Gradually add remaining 1 cup (250 ml) sugar and mix about 1 minute. Stop and scrape bowl. Remove bowl from mixer. Spoon flour-sugar mixture, one-fourth at a time, over egg whites. 
Fold in gently with spatula, just until blended. Pour batter into ungreased 10-inch (25-cm) tube pan. With knife, gently cut through batter to remove large air bubbles.

Bake at 375ºF (190ºC) for 35 minutes, or until crust is golden brown and cracks are very dry. Immediately invert cake onto funnel or soft drink bottle. Cool completely. Remove from pan. 





Leo, this is about 1/2 the calories of regular cake.. 


(Maybe we need a food thread, andy? Ill moderate if wanted)


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*Rice Crispy treats..*

These things are wicked good.. definetly not lo cal.. but delicious and easy to make...


Rice Krispie Treats

1/2 jar Karo syrup (light)
1 cup sugar
2 cups peanut butter
6 cups rice krispies
1/2 of 12 oz bag of choc chips
1/2 of 12 oz bag of butterscotch chips

Melt Karo and sugar in large pan. Take off heat and mix in peanut butter. Stir in rice krispies. Spread in 13X9 pan. Melt choc chips(cover w/saran wrap) in microwave for 2 minutes. Stir and pour over rice krispies. Chill then cut into squares.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*crab rangoons... wicked good*

Recipe for Crab Rangoon



Make your own specialty condiments and save money!

4-8oz. packages softened cream cheese
1-cup chopped imitation crab meat
3-chopped green onions
2-Tsp. sugar
3-cloves crushed garlic
2-packages wonton wrappers
hot oil ( like a fry daddy)

Mix first 5 ingredients well. Spoon 1-Tbl. of mixture onto a wrapper. Bring all corners up ( at top of mixture ) and pinch to secure.
Deep fry 1-minute or until golden brown.
Makes 50-60. Recipe can be halved.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*Bar B Barn Ribs*

Myself, im a bruins fan.. we sometimes migrate north to montreal to catch a B's vs Canadiens game.. Nothing Better... 

Also, nothing better than the Bar-B-Barn ribs.... 


BAR "B" BARN RIBS 

This is a copy kat recipe from the famous Bar "B" Barn restaurant in Montreal. Simmer the ribs early in the day and then refrigerate or freeze until ready to BBQ. Serves 6 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4 lbs Baby Back Ribs 2 kg 
1/4 tsp Salt and Pepper 1 mL 
1/2 tsp Thyme 2 mL 
1 Small bay leaf 1 
half Stock of celery, chopped half 
half Onion, chopped half 

SAUCE 
1/4 tsp Salt and pepper 1 mL 
1/4 tsp Garlic Powder 1 mL 
1/4 tsp Cinnamon 1 mL 
1/4 cup Ketchup 50 mL 
1 cup Brown sugar 250 mL 
1/2 cup Apple sauce 125 mL 
3 tbsp Fresh lemon juice 50 mL 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In a large saucepan or stock pot, cover ribs with cold water; add thyme, salt, pepper, bay leaf, celery and onion. Bring to gentle boil; cover, reduce heat and simmer for about 45 minutes or until ribs are tender. Remove ribs place in shallow glass dish. (Strain cooking liquid and refrigerate or freeze to use as soup stock). 
Sauce

In small saucepan, combine all the sauce ingredients, bring to gentle boil; reduce heat and simmer for 15 minutes to blend flavors. Let cool.


Cut strips of ribs into serving portions of 3 to 4 ribs. Pour sauce all over ribs in dish and marinate for 3 to 4 hours in refrigerator or for 30 minutes at room temperature.

Remove ribs from sauce, reserving any remaining sauce. Cook ribs on greased grill over medium-hot coals or medium setting, turning and brushing occasionally with reserved sauce, for about 30 minutes or until meat is browned.
NOTE: Double the sauce recipe for lots of basting sauce. Buy lots of ribs when on special, they can be simmered, cooled, place in freezer bags and kept frozen until day of BBQ. On day of BBQ defrost ribs, add sauce and marinate as above.. Even the sauce; make ahead and freeze.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thanks simple john*

The wife thanks you for the first two i thank you for the 3rd one:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks SJ Crocker:lmao:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Angel food cake Recipe
> 
> OK, for all of you fat bastards out there (myself included) I like lots am trying to lose a few pounds...
> ...


Thanks SJ, I almost fell out of my chair laughing when I read that one. Good comic relief!!!!!!:lmao:


----------

